# Sharp LC-60LE945U



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anyone have any inside information regarding this tv? There isn't a whole lot of information on the internet in terms of details, specs, all the features, etc. So I'm wondering if anyone on here such as Robert might know more about it?

Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

The 60"and 70" version's will be available in May / June. These unit will have full local dimming LED's. Should be a great set !


----------



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok thanks and do you know if there are currently any available details to specs, features, etc for this series or there isn't really much available on the net yet? I take it Sharp will eventually post some more information soon? I wouldn't mind seeing a spec sheet pdf that shows all the features it will have, specs, etc.

Once again thanks for the update Cleveland! Do you know what the MSRP/MAP will probably be for this by the way?

Jeremy


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

MSRP will be as follows:

MSRP: $3,299.99 Sharp LC-60LE945U
MSRP: $4,299.99 Sharp LC-70LE945U


----------



## shimrod (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello

In the last week there are people in other forums (AVS) saying that the 945 series has been officially cancelled by Sharp..What's happening. Can anybody from Hometheatershack confirm this?

Thank you


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

David Katzmeier has reported that Sharp reps have told him that the 945 and it's features are now uncertain. 

Check the notes here.


----------

